# Edit button



## milleniumgirl (Jul 11, 2012)

It's very annoying for me not to be able to edit my own posts.  Sometimes I notice that I forgot to say something but it's impossible to add to my post :-S


----------



## Georgia (Jul 11, 2012)

You should have an edit button at the bottom right of your post

----> Edited

Might have something to do with your member group at the same time


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 11, 2012)

yep MG once your post the option is there to edit.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 11, 2012)

Where is the button?


----------



## Pikiki (Jul 11, 2012)

once you post will be on the line above the thanks/like/dislike


----------



## Zeek (Jul 11, 2012)

You can definitely edit your posts here sister!!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 11, 2012)

Ezekiel said:


> You can definitely edit your posts here sister!!



No I can't .....


----------



## 69nites (Jul 11, 2012)

millgirl said:


> No I can't .....



Hmm.   Something is amiss


Because this addition was just edited in.


----------



## DF (Jul 11, 2012)

Strange I can as well.
My edit button is next to the reply.


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 11, 2012)

Dfeaton said:


> Strange I can as well.
> My edit button is next to the reply.



Next to the reply there is reply with quote and the multi quote button.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 11, 2012)

PoB on the job...

Taking care of it


----------



## milleniumgirl (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you for solving the problem POB


----------

